# Labor to c section different days



## cherylbr (Mar 8, 2019)

Can someone please help me on the proper coding for the following scenario:

labor analgesic provided from 0840 pm to 0916 pm on day one (08-23-18)

csection provided from 0503 am to 0643 am on day two (8-24-18)

we submitted as 01967 labor analgesic 
and 01968 c section following day

Insurance is denying.  

Since they are different days should the coding be:

01967 for labor analgesic
01961 for c section following day?

Thank you!
Cheryl


----------



## AudreyS (Mar 12, 2019)

*anesthesia coder*

I have always submitted my labor and delivery claims at 1 minute apart. Lets say the patient had an epidural at 7:00 pm and was in active labor until 1 am.
The C-section would begin at 1:01am. It would be coded 01967 from 7pm until 1am. 01968 from 1:01 am until the anesth. stops. They should be 2 separate claims sent together. So far the insurance companies have been paying. If the times are not 1 minute apart on the report the anesthesiologist needs to change it to reflect the minute in between. The ins. companies will deny if there is too much time in between.


----------



## krioslowellanes (May 28, 2021)

Can someone help me with post op pain management for an anesthesia group? Can we bill the cpt code 62279 or was it taken off the cpt code and replaced with a different code? I have never coded this along with the delivery codes mentioned above. However the provider thinks we should  be. Can someone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jun 14, 2021)

krioslowellanes said:


> Can someone help me with post op pain management for an anesthesia group? Can we bill the cpt code 62279 or was it taken off the cpt code and replaced with a different code? I have never coded this along with the delivery codes mentioned above. However the provider thinks we should  be. Can someone shed some light on this for me?


Hi, 62279 was deleted in 2000. For post-op pain relief I suggest looking at codes 62320-62327.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jun 15, 2021)

cherylbr said:


> Can someone please help me on the proper coding for the following scenario:
> 
> labor analgesic provided from 0840 pm to 0916 pm on day one (08-23-18)
> 
> ...


I would make sure the times on the claim match the times on the anesthesia record and appeal with the op notes.

When a vag delivery (01967) becomes a c-section, you will always code the c-section with 01968.  The times documented above don't appear to be correct, unless you have a payor like CA Medicaid that requires only face time be submitted for vag deliveries.


----------

